# Vintage Beekeeping photos



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

There is a site on FB.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

How about a "site" already here on Beesource? 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?262855-Vintage-Bee-Pics-feel-free-to-add-your-own


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

And while this is not from the thread linked above, it would seem to qualify ... :lpf:










... from this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?305489-Best-Forklift-for-all-around-Apiary-usage

k:


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

I never knew there was one on beesource!


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's a vintage smoker of mine. It has a nice patina, and tire tracks.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Dig around online and you may find pictures of bee hives that got shot up in the battle of Gettysburg. 
Photography was fairly new at that time so I suspect that'd be the oldest pictures of bee hives (that I have ever seen). 
Scroll down to "Saturday September 14" 
The third photo down clearly shows overturned bee hives. 
http://john-banks.blogspot.com/2013_09_01_archive.html

Try and ignore all the gruesome pictures. Sorry but It's what I found.


----------



## FlashGordon (Jul 15, 2013)

This is great! I love to see how things have changed. Also, stayed the same...


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

FlashGordon said:


> I have always enjoyed looking at old Beekeeping photos. Does anyone have any interesting old pictures?


I have some old pictures on my page:
https://www.facebook.com/Historical.Honeybee.Articles/

Joe


----------



## FlashGordon (Jul 15, 2013)

Great page Joe! The clips from "the Swarm" are hilarious. Also enjoyed the Lassie episode.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

You might enjoy these photos,

http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=H...5047bca739b384a45e9354&s_chn=prt_nav-test-2-g

Regards,
Ernie
bees4U2.com


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

BEES4U said:


> You might enjoy these photos,
> 
> http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=H...5047bca739b384a45e9354&s_chn=prt_nav-test-2-g
> 
> ...


The 90's called and they want their search engine back.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Now that right there is funny!! AOL? I thought that went out with disco.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I heard the sound of a modem in the back of my head and almost had a seizure.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

FlashGordon said:


> Great page Joe! The clips from "the Swarm" are hilarious. Also enjoyed the Lassie episode.


Thanks Flash,
I recently have been researching magic lantern slides of beekeeping. Will be posting them, as I research.
Joe


----------



## FlashGordon (Jul 15, 2013)

Good job! Keep it coming!


----------

